

Ask HN: Is Google bundling search with it's browser anti-competitive?  - nashequilibrium

As chrome becomes more like an operating system wouldn&#x27;t bundling chrome with Google search be similar to Microsoft bundling Windows with Internet Explorer?
======
minimaxir
It was considered anti-competitive back in the 90's because back then IE had
the extreme majority stakehold in internet browsing with no true competitors.

~~~
nashequilibrium
Doesn't google have an extreme majority stakehold in search? New entrants such
as duck duck go and a few others i can't think of may be at a huge
disadvantage. If yelp didn't have a review community, google could have killed
their vertical search business with its semantic snippets. They recently
bought zagat and are heavily pushing those results from zagat on us, so yelp
may be loosing sum value there. The good thing is that these tactics cannot be
done on mobile because of the way consumers interact with apps.

------
ghostdiver
It is bundled also in Firefox, Opera and Safari.

